# FAQ - What bike to buy the GF, WSD, Saddles, Small bikes, etc



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Greetings. Here are some links to commonly asked questions for the Women's Lounge:
*
What bike should I get my gf/wife/so?*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=136631
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=122239

*
How to encourage or get my wife/gf/so started?*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=128141
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=159072
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=136631
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=122439
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=132488
*
What are good bikes for small women?*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=127320
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=136980
*
What is a good saddle and saddle issues*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=158239
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=138241
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=160884
*
Should I get a HT or a FS?*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=135584
*
Armor for women?*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=158321&highlight=pads+women
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=133340&highlight=armor+women
*
Small hands, brakes, and brake levers:*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=165914
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=101733
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=90502
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=86421
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=39882

*
What about my period and riding?*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=40937&highlight=tampax
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=17116&highlight=string

*Pregnancy and riding:*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=102361&highlight=pregnancy
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=216772&highlight=pregnancy
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=90596&highlight=pregnancy

*Where can I find a mountain biking chick to date?*
The women's lounge is not a dating site. Don't even ask. But, if you are looking for ideas on how to meet gals who ride, 
try this thread

*My relationship with my GF has gone south, can I have the girl's perspective please?*
No.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Q: "Can I get banned from the women's lounge?"

A: Yes you can be banned from the WL. If you find yourself getting warnings and your posts being deleted for inappropriate content (refer to MTBR posting guidelines for rules) you may very well be selectively banned from the lounge.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*Small Bike FAQ*

Many thanks to Stripes for putting this together!!!

*
I'm short. Can I find a bike that fits me?*

Yes, you can. However, it will take a bit more work than most folks who are "average" size (between 5'4" and 5'10"). And, if you're body isn't typically proportional, expect to spend quite a bit of time riding bikes. Well, you should anyway.
*
What is the most important I should look for in frames?*

Being short (5'4" or shorter), you want to look at the Top Tube length. I don't know about
tall people, but it's very important for us vertically-challenged folks because we only have
so much reach. This will be the most important thing for you when it comes to fitting.
*
Am I stuck with a hardtail or a can I get a full suspension?*

You can get either. Fortunately, most bike manufacturers realize that there are enough of
us short folks who like 5-6" of front and rear travel (like myself), and there are even downhill options out there for you.
*
Who are the good bike manufacturers for someone who's short?*

This isn't MY opinion of each bike or manufacturer, so I have no idea if all of these are good or bad, but who offers something for small riders.

Santa Cruz Julianna is a very popular bike for women, and the XS comes with a 20.5" top tube.*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=308880*

Giant - Trance W comes in 13.5" frame, with a 20.7" top tube.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=311248

Jamis, Specialized, Rocky Mountain, Trek, REI, Kona, Marin, and Gary Fisher all have women's models.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=259272

Cannondales also have women's models, but they tend to have long top tubes in comparison at 21.5" for their petite frames. I'm not picking on Cannondale as they do make nice bikes, but I wouldn't recommend one to someone my height (5'4") or shorter.

Higher end manufacturers that have had positive feedback for bikes for short people are Titus and Ventana. Keep in mind you can go semi or full custom with either Ventana or Titus, but yer gonna pay for it.

*
What about WSD (Women's Specific Designs)?*

Meh. These are sometimes worth, other times not. I have found that they tend to be the same
bike with lesser components, but your mileage may vary.

Again, fit and how you feel is the important thing, not if someone is labeled for a female or not.
*
What about pink? Can I get the bike in pink?*

I'm not big on pink (my bike is blue, but hey), there are enough folks who are who can help:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=310244
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=308943


----------

